
Where Gravity Is Weak and Naked Singularities Are Verboten - Errorcod3
https://www.quantamagazine.org/where-gravity-is-weak-and-naked-singularities-are-verboten-20170620/
======
Errorcod3
"Naked singularities could exist in a pretend 4-D universe called “anti-de
Sitter” (AdS) space whose space-time geometry is shaped like a tin can."

Can anyone further explain the space-time geometry?

